# Setting up a Network between Vista, XP and OS X



## anerki (Nov 6, 2008)

Dear,

I've been looking around and trying out some things, alas I can't find an easy solution to my (probably) fairly simple problem. A small forum search for network listed either no results (in the HOWTO department) or too much to be bothered with more than 10 pages (in general).

My setup is like this, I have a Desktop PC, with XP, a laptop from work with Vista (don't ask) that's all set up to connect to the Office network, (with its own Domain, etc.) and a MacBook with the latest OS X. The laptops both connect through Wireless, the Desktop has a cable.

Now how do I for example share drives with all of them? I want to see all the D drives on the network, and my MacBook's HD next to it.

Any ideas?
Cheers
Frederik-Jan


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 6, 2008)

Well we need MORE information on what you are trying to do! Is this a Windows Server domain? Maybe this is a just a home setup, is it? 

Did you read the article Sharing files between a Windows Vista Home Edition PC and a Mac running OS X Leopard 10.5? Did you on the OS X leopard Mac launch System Preferences->Network - "Advanced ..." button then the WINS tab to bind OS X to a Windows Active Directory server? Also did you launch (in OS X Leopard) System Preferences->Sharing and in Sharing select "File Sharing then click the  "Options" button to select the sharing method (SMB for Windows)?

Please state what exactly for setup is like because sharing in a Home network is different then sharing in a Windows domain. 

Lastly if this is for a Windows domain then you should always consult the web site MacWindows.com. This site is dedicated to get a lone Mac on a Windows domain, that is all they do. One tip was really good: 





> (1) Make sure your time zone is set correctly.
> 
> (2) Make sure your Date/Time are auto set by the system. Or that it is VERY close to what the AD server is set to (if it's off by just a little it won't work).
> 
> ...


----------



## anerki (Nov 7, 2008)

The most important would be to connect my MacBook with my home PC. My laptop from work doesn't need to be connected to the network per se. Though I'll definitely check that link for getting a Mac in a Windows Domain!

I'll fidget some around and keep you posted!


----------

